

Ask HN: Can you give me a link to this article - sid6376

I remember an article being shared in HN, about a female writer who had written about her time in new york when she was young. I know this is vague but does anyone remember who the author was or can you link me to the article. 
TIA
======
iworkforthem
[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site:news.ycombinat...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site:news.ycombinator.com+%22new+york%22&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=)

Try to google with "new york" .. hope this help.

